# Late July - early aug gulf piers



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Navarre, Pensacola, etc - is this time frame good for spanish macs, kings, etc....even bonito/a would be ok with me (something that tugs hard, won't be fishing for the table)

And aside from spin fishing the piers, are there any decent fly fishing spots in the general area near the piers? Although I'd like to catch some redfish or trout, I'm not fussy with the fly rod (anything that's willing to eat something I tied...LOL)


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

As an aside, although I'm now a Massachusetts resident, I'm a former FL resident (but further south, near Tampa) and the July/Aug heat won't bother me - I take a trip down to Juno Beach every July, but wanted to do something different this year


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Spanish will be inside the bays and out off the piers that time of year. Kings will be off the piers that time of year as well.

As for inshore, just look on google earth for parks along the water. Find a place to hop in and start wading, look for seagrass/sand edges, dropoffs, any changes in structure and you should find some trout and reds.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info - will look for the parks in question


----------

